

Is Boston Still a Venture Capital Hotbed? - dgallagher
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/19/is-boston-still-a-venture-capital-hotbed/

======
pg
This is big news. VC funds rarely do this sort of thing. And Greylock is
arguably the most prestigious fund in Boston.

<http://ycombinator.com/topvcs.html>

Now 9 of the top 10 funds in our poll are headquartered in the Valley. The
only exception is First Round, which is in Philadelphia (and whose lead
partner called his blog "Redeye VC").

~~~
fallentimes
See what happens when you leave?

